
From fleeing Vietnam in a refugee boat to becoming Uber’s CTO - schakraberty
https://www.techinasia.com/refugee-from-vietnam-to-uber-cto-thuan-pham
======
schakraberty
"Even if you lose all one day, you can build all over again if you retain your
calm." What an inspiration!

